# Truck Tire Question



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 2017 F250 that has 275/65/20 size tires on it.

On every truck I have owned, after the stock set needs to be replaced, I put BFG KO2's on the truck.

Well I was looking at what size I would like to put on the truck when the michelins wear out and a 275/65/20 in the KO2 is $282.58/tire, while a 285/65/20 is $391.58/tire

So my question is, why would a tire that is only .5" larger and .4" wider cost 39% more money?

$436.00 more for a set :help:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The wider tire typically has more tread depth. I used to think the same thing with the stock 265/75/R16 versus a little larger 285/75/R16 for our stock Superduty trucks. For years I used to run, and currently have a set of the BFG all terrains on my truck. However, I will be changing to another brand given these are done at 40K and I used to get 80+K out of a set...they are just too expensive at that point. Have a set of Discount Tire house brand tires on the Excursion that seem to be wearing really well.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

GenX...Mfg cost and sales price are 2 different things.

Maybe because the 285â€™s look cooler and apparently people are willing to pay the difference. Free market economy!


----------



## Discount Tire (Mar 27, 2018)

gozag said:


> I have a 2017 F250 that has 275/65/20 size tires on it.
> 
> On every truck I have owned, after the stock set needs to be replaced, I put BFG KO2's on the truck.
> 
> ...


Some of the price difference is the cost of material and some are related to supply. We carry the BFH T/A KO2 and have some instant savings on them right now:

BFG T/A KO2 Tires | Discount tire Direct

Please let us know if we can help.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Holy fat tire Batman....
We have a discount tire posting on our forum...
2Cool

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discount Tire (Mar 27, 2018)

Robert.Parson said:


> Holy fat tire Batman....
> We have a discount tire posting on our forum...
> 2Cool
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I see what you did there :cheers:


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Yep, Discount has its own section down under vendors.


Make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Are both tires E rated?


Back in the day I used BFGs on everything. This past truck was all street use so I went with Micheliens. My current truck (Power Wagon) had 2 blowouts at the deer lease. I don't carry 2 spares so we loaded up the truck (buddies) and headed to Discount. Got there about 5 on Saturday so I kinda had to buy what they had. Ended up with Nitto Ridge Grapplers 295 70 17E. Right at $1200 for the set. That was about 10k miles ago. I couldn't be happier. Good traction, quite on the freeway, good wear. When its time to replace them, I'll get the same.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Charlie in TX said:


> Yep, Discount has its own section down under vendors.
> 
> Make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Are both tires E rated?
> 
> Back in the day I used BFGs on everything. This past truck was all street use so I went with Micheliens. My current truck (Power Wagon) had 2 blowouts at the deer lease. I don't carry 2 spares so we loaded up the truck (buddies) and headed to Discount. Got there about 5 on Saturday so I kinda had to buy what they had. Ended up with Nitto Ridge Grapplers 295 70 17E. Right at $1200 for the set. That was about 10k miles ago. I couldn't be happier. Good traction, quite on the freeway, good wear. When its time to replace them, I'll get the same.


$1200 for the set of Ridge Grapplers? I got screwed by $400 then. I didnâ€™t buy (actually have not bought last three sets of tires on my personal truck from them) because they will not install or warranty them at Discount.

So Discount man, question. Do you know it to be 100% true in all yalls stores that yâ€™all will not sell to install and warranty a 325/60-20 on a factory F350 wheel? Yâ€™all used to sell them and install til 6 years ago, then Iâ€™d buy elsewhere and yâ€™all would install and sell me a lifetime balance/rotate and now yâ€™all wonâ€™t even rotate and balance the ones I have to buy from someone else. Is there anyway around this?


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

heck of a price jump from the 18" KO2s I put on my F150 last year. Not looking forward to replacing the stock tires on my F250 20" wheels.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Buy the Michelins again, they are a much better tire.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

Probably because the tire is less popular. Just throw some 295/65s on it and roll. And get toyo at2 if you want a good tire. The Nitto ridge grappler is nice too but wont last as long.


----------



## Discount Tire (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlie in TX said:


> Yep, Discount has its own section down under vendors.
> 
> Make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Are both tires E rated?
> 
> Back in the day I used BFGs on everything. This past truck was all street use so I went with Micheliens. My current truck (Power Wagon) had 2 blowouts at the deer lease. I don't carry 2 spares so we loaded up the truck (buddies) and headed to Discount. Got there about 5 on Saturday so I kinda had to buy what they had. Ended up with Nitto Ridge Grapplers 295 70 17E. Right at $1200 for the set. That was about 10k miles ago. I couldn't be happier. Good traction, quite on the freeway, good wear. When its time to replace them, I'll get the same.


We appreciate your support, Charlie! The Ridge Grappler is a solid performer - I'm sure they will serve you well for many more miles!



Texashookset said:


> So Discount man, question. Do you know it to be 100% true in all yalls stores that yâ€™all will not sell to install and warranty a 325/60-20 on a factory F350 wheel? Yâ€™all used to sell them and install til 6 years ago, then Iâ€™d buy elsewhere and yâ€™all would install and sell me a lifetime balance/rotate and now yâ€™all wonâ€™t even rotate and balance the ones I have to buy from someone else. Is there anyway around this?


First and foremost, we appreciate your previous business and we thank you for the question, Texashookset!

I'd also like to apologize for the fact that we did not do a better job explaining to you why we are no longer able to service 325/60R-20 size tires on your truck. I think I may know the reason behind why we won't but I don't want to provide you with misinformation. That being said, may I ask what year your F350 is?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

This ones a 17â€™ last few were all the same style 350â€™s (12â€™, 09 and 05â€™) â€œ. Last time yâ€™all sold/installed was when my 12â€™ was new.


----------



## Discount Tire (Mar 27, 2018)

Texashookset said:


> This ones a 17â€™ last few were all the same style 350â€™s (12â€™, 09 and 05â€™) â€œ. Last time yâ€™all sold/installed was when my 12â€™ was new.


Thank you for the additional details, Texashookset.

Tire safety and procedures are growing within our industry and with customer safety being a top priority for us here at Discount Tire, we want our practices inline. With that in mind, there are a number of factors that come into play when we are now verifying tire fitments. One of them is tire size to rim width range.

I pulled the 17' and 12' O.E. 20" wheel data for your F350's and both are 20x8.5. In this particular instance, the 325/60R-20 tire size is safely run on 9-inch to 12-inch wide wheels per the Tire and Rim Association (T&RA). For this fitment/application, we recommend a wider wheel.

My apologies again that this was not explained to you earlier. If you would like to explore the aftermarket wheels that work with this tire size please don't hesitate to PM us - I'm more than happy to help! I'll also add that there will be an Independence Day promotion this year and if it's anything like last year's promo, you can expect to save $100.00 back by mail with the purchase of four(4) alloy wheels!


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Both tire sizes are 10 ply load range E and both have 15/32" tread depth.

Guess the only point that has been raised that could make sense is the current supply and availability of the bigger tire vs the stock size.

What else bothers me is the 275/65/20 KO2 is actually half an inch smaller than the 275/65/20 Michelin.

So to get a tire that is the same diameter but a small bit wider you have to pay darn near twice as much.

Looks like I'll be going with the Ridge Grapplers in 295/65/20 since I'll get a better look for the same price.


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

*truck tires*

I have a 2015 Chevy 2500 Z71 with Cooper Discoverer ATP LT 285/65/18 tires on it. These tires have 60,000 miles on them and plenty of thread left. I pull a 26 ft center console offshore boat boat with the truck. I purchased them at Discount tire in Port Arthur TX. This store has great service. I have the tires rotated and balanced ever 6000 miles for free at Discount tire.My next set of tires will be Cooper Discoverer AT3XLT LT 285/65/18, from Discount tire. Ranger250


----------



## Discount Tire (Mar 27, 2018)

Ranger250 said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy 2500 Z71 with Cooper Discoverer ATP LT 285/65/18 tires on it. These tires have 60,000 miles on them and plenty of thread left. I pull a 26 ft center console offshore boat boat with the truck. I purchased them at Discount tire in Port Arthur TX. This store has great service. I have the tires rotated and balanced ever 6000 miles for free at Discount tire.My next set of tires will be Cooper Discoverer AT3XLT LT 285/65/18, from Discount tire. Ranger250


We appreciate your support, Ranger!

Glad to hear you're pleased with the ATP. I'm seeing a lot of positive reviews on the AT3 XLT so I'm sure you'll enjoy those as well.

Let us know if we can help in any way when the time comes for new rubber.


----------

